# Border bei JSplitPane entfernen?



## jago (8. Jun 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe eine JSplitPane und die beiden Componenten in der SplitPane sehen so aus als wuerden sie in einem komischen tiefergelegtem Kaestchen stecken. Das liegt an der Border.

Klar kann ich setBorder(null); setzen, dann verschwinden Teile des Kaestens. 

Dennoch wird die Border nicht vollstaendig entfernt. Der "Split" also der Balken der beide Componenten in der SplitPane trennt hat immer noch oben und unten Striche (oben weiss unten dunkelgrau) die unglaublich nerven. Kann ich die irgendwie entfernen und zwar bei allen LookAnsFeels?

Danke,
jago


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2008)

Die Border bekommst du folgendermaßen weg:


```
splitPane.setBorder(null);
for (Component component : splitPane.getComponents())
	if (component instanceof BasicSplitPaneDivider)
		((BasicSplitPaneDivider) component).setBorder(null);
```


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2008)

Danke das probier ich gleich aus!!!


----------

